# Help Pricing a 300' driveway



## J&J

Need some help with pricing out a long driveway...

300' long flat driveway ..... straight push... 



I have my pricing for normal size driveways and plow them every 4" (give or take)
But this one is a bit different for me ...


Any help is appreciated.. 

Thanks Jon


----------



## 7_below

Seasonal? Per plow? Gravel? Terrain? Places to put snow? How many events a season? All these are factors when pricing. I mean, You can't find any info on plowsite that can help you price this tiny driveway? How are we supposed to know your cost of doing business? Everyone is different. I could tell you $45 per plow and someone else could say no less than $100. Why don't you start by taking what you charge for your "normal" driveway and go up from there.


----------



## J&J

its paved, very slight incline can push snow to the left we have 10 to 12 events per season snow amount most seasons 6 to 8 feet of snow per season


----------



## fairwaymowing

Everyone is different, like 7_below said. But it seems like a quick in and out type gig. In my area (Upstate NY) where we have around 25 events with storms of 12+ inches, $400 plus tax for entire season is a fair price. That is if it is within my route and somewhat near other jobs. Good luck.


----------



## grandview

Some of these longer ones are easier then some subdivision ones.


----------



## swtiih

Are you charging per push or seasonal? How wide is this? Kinda of guessing with out seeing it. I would figure 2.5 - 3 x what a normal driveway goes for & put them on a seasonal.


----------



## J&J

Most of my normal driveways are per push and 2 to 3 cars deep. Most are $35 to $45 per 4 inches give or take 
Most are flat Few are inclined one is a spin around driveway if you do not prep the incline or simply attack
It the right way 
This driveway is 9' wide at most 
It can be pushed shraight in and to the left to a stacking area 
The driveway though paved has ruts and isn't nice and smooth snow will defiantly fill the tire ruts 
But I measured it and it's easily 300' long 

Btw I have a SS fisher x blade


----------



## swtiih

Got it. Do you have a backup truck in case your truck goes out.


----------



## KTLawnCo

With no picture I would say $85 in my area for a 4in storm...but throw up a pic from google...


----------



## J&J

I gave a price of $75... per 4" He claims his previous contractor only charged him $45 ..LOL I said there is not way that i could plow your driveway for that amount...


----------



## grandview

J&J;1355347 said:


> I gave a price of $75... per 4" He claims his previous contractor only charged him $45 ..LOL I said there is not way that i could plow your driveway for that amount...


I always ask them,why you looking for a new guy then?


----------



## fairwaymowing

Gotta love the people who call every company and go with the lowest price.


----------



## swtiih

fairwaymowing;1355455 said:


> Gotta love the people who call every company and go with the lowest price.


I hear you on that one.


----------



## hummer81

300' of straight paved driveway? Sounds like you should be in and out well under a half hour at 4 inches with some shoveling... 90 bucks an hour. Its not that you cant do it for that, your just looking for better money.


----------



## contractor078

grandview;1355448 said:


> I always ask them,why you looking for a new guy then?


good call here!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

J&J;1352030 said:


> its paved, very slight incline can push snow to the left we have 10 to 12 events per season snow amount most seasons 6 to 8 feet of snow per season


You have 10-12 events and get 6-8'? So you average 7-8" per event?


----------



## cet

That's a 10 minute plow tops. I used to plow almost 1 mile with 2 small parking areas in 30 minutes.

Plowing every 4" on 8 feet of snow is 24 plows and over $2000 for the year. Sounds pretty pricy to me.


----------



## agurdo17

fairwaymowing;1352486 said:


> Everyone is different, like 7_below said. But it seems like a quick in and out type gig. In my area (Upstate NY) where we have around 25 events with storms of 12+ inches, $400 plus tax for entire season is a fair price. That is if it is within my route and somewhat near other jobs. Good luck.


400 plus tax?????????? 
Same area i wouldnt touch for under 650-700


----------



## agurdo17

if u say 10-12 events probably 400-500 but not at 25 events lol.


----------



## fairwaymowing

agurdo17;1394447 said:


> 400 plus tax??????????
> Same area i wouldnt touch for under 650-700


SAME AREA? Had to google this Clinton, NY and granted you are upstate NY your area makes Rochester look like NYC.....your in the sticks. This driveway shouldn't take more than 10 mins to do a quality job (no longer than half hour???????) and considering we do 60 driveways/commercials a truck in less than 5 mile radius, with everyone and their brother plowing too, I'll take what I quoted.


----------



## Antlerart06

Different area Different State I have one thats 400'x10' I do it for under 50 Its very easy One pass in then 2 passes by the doors and Im done only take less then 10 mins for under 6''


----------



## dmontgomery

If it is a matter of plowing in and plowing out.......I agree 10-15 minutes.........I would do it $75 per push.... We don't get seasonal contracts around here. Maybe because it is Dec 28 and I have not plowed or salted yet this season


----------



## agurdo17

yeah yeah yeah its easy but ur still saying 700+ for seasonal for them 75 a push and they get 10-12 pushes a year.


----------



## wcup102

agurdo17, I am just down the road from you in O 'Falls. If you want email me at [email protected] and I will give you my cell and I can help you out. I have plowed for over 33 years and have done commercial and private.


----------



## dmontgomery

update......Jan 30...... no residential plowing here yet this season....only one commercial plow for ice......it was questionable at that....


----------

